# Your WORST animal crossing villager



## King koopa (Aug 16, 2020)

So this is my story with Monty. Also this may seem kinda harsh, but lemme just say it. Sorry if you like Monty but I hate him! He caused so much trouble in 3 days! (in my new leaf town) First, he made fang mad twice! Luckily he made Monty sad right after. Then he nearly made Bunnie leave! I beat him with my net so many times. Luckily he left back on July 12th. So who's your most hated villager? This can be any game.


----------



## Geoni (Aug 16, 2020)

Me. I'm the worst villager.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 16, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Koopadude99 said:


> Fang after he made Monty sad


----------



## Chungus (Aug 17, 2020)

Truffles was my forced camper in New Horizons and by god, is she horrific with her unfriendly, beady eyes and joker-slasher smile. I'll say the same thing 'til the end of time: Animal Crossing characters should look friendly, particularly peppy villagers. She looks anything but peppy and I get existential fear whenever I look at her.


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

al is definitely one of the worst villagers i’ve ever had. when he moved into my new leaf town, he squashed all of my hybrids and then refused to leave for _months_. and on top of that, he isn’t that great appearance-wise aha ;u;


----------



## King koopa (Aug 17, 2020)

xara said:


> al is definitely one of the worst villagers i’ve ever had. when he moved into my new leaf town, he squashed all of my hybrids and then refused to leave for _months_. and on top of that, he isn’t that great appearance-wise aha ;u;


Dang, that's sad. I hate al as well because he looks ugly. Plus I had him once and he voiced into my sister's town, and now even thought she doesn't play new leaf anymore, al is still there.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

NEW REASON FOR ME HATING MONTY
Marina was in my campsite on July 5th. My town was full. BECAUSE OF MONTY. Now she never camped again and ugly lazy villagers like barold camp instead.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Aug 17, 2020)

I dont really have a bad villager but I'm ready for Naomi to go. Nothing against but shes been there from the beginning and at no point has ever asked to leave. I'm keeping Ozzie so she is my last original villager I want out


----------



## King koopa (Aug 17, 2020)

Cherry Tree said:


> I dont really have a bad villager but I'm ready for Naomi to go. Nothing against but shes been there from the beginning and at no point has ever asked to leave. I'm keeping Ozzie so she is my last original villager I want out


That was me with Carrie. She's ok, but she was in my old town for one year. And she never asked to leave. Not even once. Luckily she moved out on her own without telling me.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Aug 17, 2020)

Koopadude99 said:


> That was me with Carrie. She's ok, but she was in my old town for one year. And she never asked to leave. Not even once. Luckily she moved out on her own without telling me.


I'm hoping that I have a campsite visitor at some point who will swop with her


----------



## King koopa (Aug 17, 2020)

Cherry Tree said:


> I'm hoping that I have a campsite visitor at some point who will swop with her


Good luck!☺


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 18, 2020)

Rasher. I opened my new leaf town a few months ago and forgot that he was in my town. He is terrifying to look at and he is mean too cause he is a cranky.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 18, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Rasher. I opened my new leaf town a few months ago and forgot that he was in my town. He is terrifying to look at and he is mean too cause he is a cranky.


I had him in city folk once. It took so many pitfalls and pushing to get him out. He moved out in June and Lobo replaced him.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Aug 18, 2020)

Probably Fang!? I used to love him but now I'm starting to prefer Olivia over him. Also probably because the seller gifted him a bunch of ugly clothes without telling me :')


----------



## King koopa (Aug 18, 2020)

Koi Fishe said:


> Probably Fang!? I used to love him but now I'm starting to prefer Olivia over him. Also probably because the seller gifted him a bunch of ugly clothes without telling me :')


I got agent S like that. I bought her, but the owner gave her the ugliest shirt ever. Plus the person gave her a mean catchphrase and I got her out quick. That's why folks, be careful when you buy villagers.


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 8, 2020)

Rodney!!!!
*runs and screams "REEEEEEE"*


----------



## King koopa (Sep 8, 2020)

President Lerina Cute said:


> Rodney!!!!
> *runs and screams "REEEEEEE"*


Yeah, Rodney is the ugliest thing ever. If you got him as your forced camper in New horizons, I feel bad for you.


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 8, 2020)

Koopadude99 said:


> Yeah, Rodney is the ugliest thing ever. If you got him as your forced camper in New horizons, I feel bad for you.


You guessed right I got him in the campsite in New Horizons 
But now he is gone!!!! 
I immediately think of making him move out In my island that time XD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

While I often joke about Deli being the worst cuz of how creepy he was when I had him I think CF Allie was my absolute worst villager. She was my first foray into snooty villagers and let me say she was AWFUL. This happened years ago so I don’t have any details but she managed to irritate every single one of us (at the time) kids with her personality. We shed no tears when she left. I also remember Violet being just as insufferable. Those two (along with a couple other snooties I can’t remember) honestly ruined the personality for me for like eight years. It started to wane with Ankha in NL and was broken completely by diana in NH (who is now my favorite female villager in the game). Even still, at first I was just plugging my nose with Diana (she was a camper-we needed a snooty and a way to get rid of Deli). I’d say that being one of the primary sources of distaste for an entire personality for the better part of a decade is reason enough for Alli to be my worst villager. Also, I am one of the rare few on this site that does NOT want meaner villagers back. Sure, I’d love more depth to the personalities but I never found how spiteful the snooties were endearing or funny and since I detested them I never wanted to befriend them to the point where they soften up. Maybe I was a touch too sensitive back then and it spoiled it for older me but I like the nicer snooties over CF and before.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 9, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> While I often joke about Deli being the worst cuz of how creepy he was when I had him I think CF Allie was my absolute worst villager. She was my first foray into snooty villagers and let me say she was AWFUL. This happened years ago so I don’t have any details but she managed to irritate every single one of us (at the time) kids with her personality. We shed no tears when she left. I also remember Violet being just as insufferable. Those two (along with a couple other snooties I can’t remember) honestly ruined the personality for me for like eight years. It started to wane with Ankha in NL and was broken completely by diana in NH (who is now my favorite female villager in the game). Even still, at first I was just plugging my nose with Diana (she was a camper-we needed a snooty and a way to get rid of Deli). I’d say that being one of the primary sources of distaste for an entire personality for the better part of a decade is reason enough for Alli to be my worst villager. Also, I am one of the rare few on this site that does NOT want meaner villagers back. Sure, I’d love more depth to the personalities but I never found how spiteful the snooties were endearing or funny and since I detested them I never wanted to befriend them to the point where they soften up. Maybe I was a touch too sensitive back then and it spoiled it for older me but I like the nicer snooties over CF and before.


Yeah in my old wild world town, Rosie was so mean! She called me poor and said my fashion sense is bad and more. Luckily she moved out on her own one day and Bunnie replaced that mean cat. Even now I still have beef with her.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 17, 2020)

I don’t hate any villager, though I have plenty that I don’t like their designs, and a few that I dislike(d) from having them in my town and having issues getting them to move. Paula was one I didn’t like her design and she rubbed the the wrong way. I honestly don’t remember much from NL, but I remember I didn’t like her or her design, Hamlet (his muscle talk), Baabara (design, personality, and wouldn’t leave), and Keaton (design and he creeped me out a bit and also he wouldn’t leave).

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020

Since Rudy grew on me and he’s a jock, I think I’m willing to eventually give Hamlet a shot. 

I also was annoyed at Graham for being my forced campsite villager, but I’d like to give him another chance eventually as well. Alfonso was of my first four villagers and I really don’t care for any of the alligators. I had tried ignoring him and it took a month or more to get him to move. :/ i will invite him back eventually to get his picture if I don’t get it by trading.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Sep 17, 2020)

Naomi finally asked to leave so I said Bon Voyage and now begins the hunt for a new villager


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 17, 2020)

HANS, HE JUST gross! Half pig and gorilla....creepy


----------



## King koopa (Sep 17, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> HANS, HE JUST gross! Half pig and gorilla....creepy


Eh I kinda like him. But I'd take him over violet. Like, what was Nintendo thinking?


----------



## Chibiusa (Sep 17, 2020)

Dotty. She REFUSES to leave and I've had her since the first round of island hopping we had to do.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 17, 2020)

Koopadude99 said:


> Eh I kinda like him. But I'd take him over violet. Like, what was Nintendo thinking?


l actually liked violet, but she didn't fit with any my town themes. So l had to kick her out. But yeah whoever designed him needs to understand how make a monkey pretty.


----------



## Aurita (Sep 17, 2020)

For me it’s Deirdre in NL ): not bc of her looks but she moved in and put her house in the middle of my flower patch and ruined so many hybrids  have a grudge against her now bc it was so hard to breed hybrids personally


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

Basically any monkey. I can have some appreciaton for the gorilla butts but monkeys just look hideous like baby freaks.


----------



## Coach (Sep 19, 2020)

Opal and Truffles in Wild World, I could handle them but I hated how they used to be mean to Lily, my other starter!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 19, 2020)

S H E P


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 19, 2020)

I would say the worst villager I had was Freckles. It took me so long to get rid of her in New Leaf.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 25, 2020)

Back then, I had Renee in my town. I didn't like her design and don't really care for Uchi village to be honest. Eventually, she moved out, I don't think I was playing that much when she was there. Currently, probably Chops is. I guess he's the least good one if that makes sense. I don't really hate him at all and don't understand why so many people hate him. I guess he's just meh for me. He's moving out of my town and I'm letting him go, but just thinking about that makes me unsure if I should just let him.


----------



## PumpkabooPie (Sep 26, 2020)

I was never a fan of Pekoe when I played as a kid and I've completely forgotten my reasoning as to why, but the feelings still remain LOL
Ironically she moved into my New Horizons town earlier this year and I think people were really favoring her due to the aesthetics of her homes exterior/interior which fit oriental styled towns so eventually I traded her to a guy because it was his dreamie and got my sister's dreamie for her in turn and I'm happy she's appreciated else where


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 7, 2020)

Not sure, but Chops annoyed me the most, so I will go with him.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Oct 12, 2020)

Mac and Hopper from New Leaf, Mac was just incredibly ugly and no matter what I did he would never leave - it also didn't help that he completely blocked one of my paths when he moved in. Hopper was just a jerk to me every time I spoke to him - worse than all the other cranky villagers I've had.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 12, 2020)

Beardo could burn to the ground and I wouldn't care

_if he did burn, i'd in fact throw a party_


----------



## King koopa (Oct 16, 2020)

Update: I hate zucker now. He kept trying to kick out my favorite villagers! It was hard enough because I kept picking the wrong card, and in the end, he just really wanted to get on my nerves. I know he's popular, but I still hate him. How would you feel if someone tried to kick YOUR Judy after getting her by luck?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)

Marcie. Sherb moved out, and Marcie moved in unannounced. I really don't like her, and I had to kick her out very quickly.


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 16, 2020)

worst villager currently on my island? Shep, for sure! I have been trying to get him to move out for what feels like forever! He just won’t budge though! (๑ᵕ⌓ᵕ̤)


----------



## King koopa (Oct 17, 2020)

xlisapisa said:


> worst villager currently on my island? Shep, for sure! I have been trying to get him to move out for what feels like forever! He just won’t budge though! (๑ᵕ⌓ᵕ̤)


That was me with Monty in New leaf! At first I'm like ok. But then he made fang mad after a conversation. I let him get away with it because he was New, but he did it again the next day. I was stuck with him for 2 months before he moved without telling me.


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 17, 2020)

Queenie... she was so mean to me in Wild World. And Huck. He was my forced smug in New Horizons and I hated seeing his creepy face everyday.


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 17, 2020)

it’s definitely jacques.. before i restarted my town, he was my forced campsite villager. at that time, I was neutral with him and i actually kind of liked him because he complimented my baby bonbon <3 but then, i got him as a forced campsite villager. again. in my other town. words can not explain how angry i was, especially when my dad’s forced campsite villager was MARSHAL. now i just.. absolutely hate him. i never liked the birds and he looks crusty, and I tried to give him a chance but now, I want him GONE. also, today he was sitting right in front where I needed to go and he wouldn’t move.. sister got beat up with a nett ^^ hes definitely my least favorite villager besides admiral. admiral’s not that bad but he got in a fight with muffy and insulted her i will never forgive him for that! oh, and also sterling. had him in new leaf, and he just wouldn’t leave. i tried to time travel him out, and that resulted in me losing KIKI. so i hate him even though it’s my fault smsndn.. and spork. I’m sorry, he’s just scary :’( and hippeux will not stop showing up when I go villager hunting 
update: jacques moved out, he was replaced by fang by campsite method I’m so happyy ^^


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Oct 17, 2020)

I have other villagers I hate more, but Baabara just... freaks me out. In NL I was doing the trick to make sure you got a good villager plot, and I saw her moving in. A quick search made me excited- she was a pretty snooty sheep! 

And when she moved in.... And her eyes open, they're a black void. It just totally got under my skin and I did everything I could to get her to move out right away. Coco doesn't scare me, because she's so clearly based on a gyroid, and what you see is what you get. With Baabara, it's a seemingly regular sheep but with her eyes empty sockets! What!! If I was a little kid, I think it would have done a worse number on me, but this happened like only a year or so ago haha.


----------



## zut alors (Oct 17, 2020)

ALL VILLAGERS ARE VALID

however i don't think i could ever have candi or bella on my island because looking at their cheeks makes me think of spots/pimples  both still absolute cuties but it was a 'once seen cannot unsee' type of situation for me sadly!


----------



## King koopa (Oct 17, 2020)

In New horizons my most hated villager was Apple. I know a lot of people like her, but looking at her makes me gag. I made the mistake of forgetting to go villager hunting when I put a plot up, and this ugly thing plopped right down there. I hit her with my net, I pitfalled her, I gave her trash, I sent her mean letters, BUT NONE OF THAT WORKED. And everyone else wanted to move, but Apple! Eventually she did Move, (after I convinced a poor soul to adopt her) but ever since then, I made sure to go hunting while the plot is open, because I don't need it to come back.


----------



## neoratz (Nov 10, 2020)

i hate coach SOOO much. he's always been the ugliest to me, i hate his grossly colored beard and weird head hair and i've just never really liked any of the bulls. i got him in my town a long time ago and hated every second >_< i took an entire villager sorter and sorted them ONE BY ONE an coach got dead last!

limberg actually has a similar gross beard, but as disgusting as he looks he's actually grown on me a little! he's got some positive traits like his yellow/pink/blue colors, funny eyes, and being a mouse.... coach just has nothing going for him. i remember there being a tbt user who loves coach so i am SO sorry if you see this. forget i said anything..... you are allowed to be as mean to pietro as you like if it makes you feel better XD


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 10, 2020)

Charlise, Pashmina, and Zucker. Couldn't stand any of them. Funny story though, my husband actually ended up getting my Charlise and I diiieeedd. I could not stop laughing! He hated her too lol.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 10, 2020)

Pietro. He was my forced campsite villager and I find clowns creepy. Whenever I see him at night, wandering the town with his white face paint... I shudder.


----------



## Radio (Nov 12, 2020)

I spent an ungodly amount of time getting Prince to move out of my NL town. His mouth markings deeply unsettle me. It's like someone took a human mouth (and the surrounding skin) and put it on a frog.


----------



## liquidvongel (Nov 12, 2020)

Rodney, the hamster, is probably my least favorite villager. In ACNH, something about his personality combined with his looks made me just want him out of my island ASAP.
Also, though I've softened a bit on him, I didn't really like Hippeaux's smugness in my village in NL.


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 12, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 13, 2020)

Violet and Snooty. Any time I would have them in my ACGC towns (which felt like super often) they always seemed meaner than other snooties. Some of the snooty dialogue could be fun, but it just seemed like no matter what I did to those two, they'd never start warming up. Funnily enough, I have yet to see either of them in NH, even on campsite hopping trips (not that I'd invite either of them even if I did)


----------



## eseamir (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm so sick of egbert by this point, he's been with me since I first started because I didn't have enough NMT to actually island hop to find someone I liked to fill my three plots after my original villagers


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 15, 2020)

My most hated villager is BY FAR Lucha. He made Norma cry 2 or 3 times at LEAST within like a week. Overall I just did not like his design and I wanted him to leave, but he would never ask. I finally got him to leave and I'm still looking for his replacement.

I also had Ed, who was my random camper villager who I finally got to leave. Those two are the only one's I've had that I've hated.


----------



## Balverine (Nov 15, 2020)

There aren't any villagers I actually hate, but Hans irritates me because he was my forced camper in NH and then after I finally booted him out, he has managed to move back into my town three more times lol

and then Quillson because he has a gross design and shares my birthday (aka ruins my birthday)


----------



## neoratz (Nov 16, 2020)

eseamir said:


> I'm so sick of egbert by this point, he's been with me since I first started because I didn't have enough NMT to actually island hop to find someone I liked to fill my three plots after my original villagers


omg i hated egbert when i was little XD in wild world he always sent me letters that read (to 10 yr old me) like love letters and i was like EWWWW


----------



## oranje (Nov 22, 2020)

Mine was Rocket. I hated her design (I hate pink and her weird power ranger uniform) and she took several months of living on my island before she pinged me to move. Thank goodness she's gone!


----------



## corvus516 (Nov 27, 2020)

I wouldn't say I hate any villagers but if I had to I'd say there's only two out of all three hundred odd of them.

First one is Curlos. He moved into my town about five months ago when I first started my new town. He's a sheep villager, which is good in my book because sheep are my favourite species in the game, and he's smug which I don't mind because I want as many different personalities in my town as I can, but here's the catch: he decided to place his house in the _one_ spot I forgot to place a path design... right in front of the town hall.
Ever since then I've tried everything to get him to move out. I've left him alone for months, hit him with my net for months (I know now that doesn't actually work), and recently have tried to suddenly become his best friend hoping he'll randomly ask to leave.
Good news. The best friend trick worked and he's moving out tomorrow on the 28th! I am kinda gonna miss him though, honestly, because me hating him was kind of a joke the whole time (I hated him with a passion). I'm slightly hoping he'll send me his picture in his letter once he's gone for good. He might just come back one day after there's enough villagers on Main Street.

Second one isn't so nice: *Vladimir.*
I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say this pink cub with a dumb looking trim makes my blood boil. In every single town I've had, he's either one of my starter villagers or decides to move in when I least expect it during plot resetting. He *refuses* to leave me alone.
I once screamed out loud because I accidentally spoke to him after giving him the silent treatment for weeks on end. It's been ages since I've seen him, thank goodness, but it took me even longer to get him to move out than it did with Curlos.
It's just that everything about him looks... wrong. The pink fur and bright yellow bangs clash hideously and that shirt he wears by default does _not_ help. I want to become a character designer and seeing even a picture of him just makes me want to shrivel up like a flower in a town without the Beautiful Town ordinance.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Nov 30, 2020)

Diva is just the worst! She replaced my favourite villager in NL, was always rude to me and is (i'm sorry) just plan ugly! And purple is my favourite colour! I just hate her.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 30, 2020)

I hate Pietro and I don't even hate clowns... he just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Bird_9 (Nov 30, 2020)

CYRANNO

I literally hate him
Had nightmares with him and also hes always gettinh in discussions with the other villagers


----------



## jokk (Dec 10, 2020)

rodney.... ew


----------



## maria110 (Dec 10, 2020)

Lately my worst villager has been Nan.  I love Nan but every time I go to her house to give her a present, she runs and sits down on her piano bench. I try to run and block her but there's a small lag when you first enter the room or something.   Ugh.  I think Chèvre and Tia were equally bad in this regard but I don't have them anymore.  Prior to Nan, Drago was my worst villager because he wouldn't give me his photo.  Of the 57 villagers whose photos I've worked to get, I received photos from 56.  Drago was the only holdout so I finally booted him and just bought the photo.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 10, 2020)

In New Horizons I hated having Chops on my island! He was my first campsite villager so I had to accept him. He's a smug villager which is annoying too. So glad when he asked to move away


----------



## avieators (Dec 11, 2020)

*hans *was my forced camper in my first island and i HATED him. i acknowledge his design is technically pretty good but i DO NOT LIKE the gorillas and he seemed determined to cause problems...like not leaving my campsite after ignoring him for days (before i found out u had to take the first camper ) from new leaf i had hippeux,,,he moved *directly *in front of my house and took literal in game *months *to leave i hated himmmm


----------



## King koopa (Dec 11, 2020)

avieators said:


> *hans *was my forced camper in my first island and i HATED him. i acknowledge his design is technically pretty good but i DO NOT LIKE the gorillas and he seemed determined to cause problems...like not leaving my campsite after ignoring him for days (before i found out u had to take the first camper ) from new leaf i had hippeux,,,he moved *directly *in front of my house and took literal in game *months *to leave i hated himmmm


I feel bad for you. I got Ken as my first camper and he's a good chicken, but from other people seem to have gotten really unlucky. Let me know if you need any pitfalls


----------



## avieators (Dec 11, 2020)

Koopadude99 said:


> I feel bad for you. I got Ken as my first camper and he's a good chicken, but from other people seem to have gotten really unlucky. Let me know if you need any pitfalls



none yet! thankfully on my second island i got colton as my forced camper who is much more charming even if he wont be a permanent resident,,,i'm very determined w island hopping so i WILL get what i want, the first campsite villager is kind of unavoidable tho  (i'm so jealous u got a chicken jsjdjs)


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Dec 11, 2020)

In my first ACNL town, I really disliked Freckles. I've never been a fan of duck villagers in the first place, but not only did I get her unintentionally from Streetpass, but also her house disrupted my path and overwrote a bunch of hybrid flowers. I was so mad that I turned off Streetpass to avoid getting more surprise villagers like that. It took a while to get her to move, too. Now, looking back, I guess I feel a little bit like a bully for hating on her so much... but at the time, I just loathed that poor duck.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

rodney was my campsite villager and i hate him so much he is the worst villager of them all

one time bam was hanging out at his house and i had to kick bam off the island for association with the enemy


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 15, 2020)

for me it's a tie between that smug hippo (i forgot his name i think it's like hippeux or something) and bubbles

back in new leaf i was terrible at making hybrid flowers, then one day i managed to get like 3 pink roses and i was so proud of myself, then bubbles just dumps her house on all of them -_-

also that smug hippo is just so ugly and always shows up on my games, it's really annoying


----------



## bleached (Dec 26, 2020)

I restarted my village a few days ago and I honestly got the worst luck T-T
The only villager that I actually like is Freya. I got so many ugly ones like Bubbles, Bertha, Phil and Wart Jr.


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 26, 2020)

Right now seems to be Kiki.

I keep kicking her out of my town, then I forget why I kicked her out in the first place and keep bringing her back. Just got her back and already I want to kick her out. It’s just something off about her that doesn’t quite fit me , and I can’t figure it what it is.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 26, 2020)

it would have to be Hans unfortunately.... I actually think his design is very cool, but the reason Why I hold a grudge is because in my very first acnl town, Hans moved in as a random villager, and literally plotted his house two spaces in front of my house (I didn’t know about the plot reset trick at the time) it was incredibly infuriating and I guess we just didn’t start on the right foot. Then, for acnh I was forced to take him in as the first camper villager. Again, even though he has a charming personality I just could not grow to like him for the reasons mentioned above. I eventually had to kick him out with amiibo card.


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

I have a strong dislike towards Rasher. This happened when I was young, but I always remember him being really mean. Specifically, once I wore a mask and he told me I looked bad in it. Never forgive, never forget.


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 31, 2020)

Wart Jr. who FINALLY moved out very recently.

I had finally gotten Violet to move out (she was just annoying to me for some reason) and forgot to fill her house immediately after she moved out and got a random move in. Enter Wart Jr. I'm actually a really big fan of the cranky personality, but his design is just an absolute no from me. Maybe I just don't like frogs? I felt the same way about Croque moving in (He was my first camper).


----------



## Fantasyland (Dec 31, 2020)

Matilda. That terrible, terrible kangaroo. She moved into my ACNL town 1 square from the cliff and 1 square from the slope to the beach, so I had to squeak around her house every time. I liked to put flowers and a path in front of all my villagers' houses, but her house couldn't have ANYTHING in front of it. And best of all, that WOMAN and her TERRIBLE CHILD stayed in my town for A YEAR. I time-travelled like crazy, I alternated between rarely speaking to her and speaking to her, I hit her with my net, I gave her stuff, I tried every method in the book to try and get her out. She was taunting me. Her and her hellspawn. She eventually moved, but I get lowkey triggered whenever I see kangaroos. I can't handle them anymore. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Aly97 (Jan 5, 2021)

Koopadude99 said:


> So this is my story with Monty. Also this may seem kinda harsh, but lemme just say it. Sorry if you like Monty but I hate him! He caused so much trouble in 3 days! (in my new leaf town) First, he made fang mad twice! Luckily he made Monty sad right after. Then he nearly made Bunnie leave! I beat him with my net so many times. Luckily he left back on July 12th. So who's your most hated villager? This can be any game.


For me I kinda hate Samson. Not that I don’t hate him he’s not ugly I just don’t think his personality fits for a mouse.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 5, 2021)

I remember in NL wart jr once moved in and caused just complete havoc - built his house where I was planning to put the roost and just. wouldn't. move. more recently I've had fairly good villager luck but Phil was my forced camper at the beginning and I hated him!! the first day I didn't realise you had to move him in so I left him there and was so upset when I had to move him in. and it took him *forever* to leave


----------



## Bekaa (Jan 5, 2021)

For me it would be Snake. New horizons is my first AC game ever played. And, at the very beginning, I had no concept of the personalities so Snake was this competitive, fitness crazed Jock who was always pestering me about working out and so forth. it really annoyed me. later, when I understood the different personalities and interests, I came to see the jocks differently. for example I really liked hamlet. Although this may be because, while a jock, his interest was play. Anyway,  I just didn’t understand what was going on in the very beginning.


----------



## JemAC (Jan 11, 2021)

The worst villager I've ever had was when I was playing WW and it was Truffles the pig who I really hated. Not only is she a very creepy looking pig with an eyesore of a house interior but she also replaced my beloved Peanut who'd moved out during a little break from the game. Unfortunately for me Truffles did not have the same desire to leave and ended up as my longest surviving villager in the game, I'm sure if I booted up the game now after all these years she'd still be there to haunt me.


----------



## AmericanCat26 (Jan 11, 2021)

In New Horizons, it's Frita. I was actually surprised by how much I disliked her. She has a cool design and I was hoping to make a restaurant for her to reflect it, but unfortunately I find her dialogue unbearable. I know this is a problem with all villagers and specifically Uchi villagers at that, but it doesn't stop the annoyance I have towards her.

In New Leaf, it's Elmer. Without a doubt. His name is the only interesting characteristic about him. I found his character design uninteresting, his house boring, and worst of all, HE WOULDN'T LEAVE. Once! Once! He asked to move out and like a fool I accidentally told him to stay. I hate that plain horse with a passion. And he continues to be my starter every time I start a new town.  It's like rubbing salt in the wound.

In Population Growing I hated Mint. As soon as I introduced myself to her, she insulted my name and patronized me. And to make matters worse she frequently asked me to go on random goose chases, chasing items down that she had thoughtlessly given away. (All villagers do this in the Gamecube version, but Mint was the worst offender!) It did make me laugh when my other villagers would frequently comment on seeing Mint snooping in empty houses and "borrowing" items from them.  Such a Mint thing to do!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2021)

on AC:GCN I used to have Ursala in my town and Mallary in my brother's town. he and I hate then both with a passion, and have hated them ever since we were a lot younger and played the game. idk what it was about them specifically, since I liked other snooty villagers just fine (like Monique) but they were the worst. maybe cause theyre ugly as hell lmao.

anyways, just a few months ago I got a new GCN memory card and I did the trick where you can move out any villager you want with it, I managed to kick out both Ursala and Mallary, and Weber as an added bonus (he's also very ugly).


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jan 18, 2021)

Al. He wasn't bad personality wise but made me uncomfortable every time I saw the monkey butt.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 18, 2021)

For some reason as a kid I really didn't like Anicotti in ACGC. I just remember I planted a cage of trees around her house so she could never get out, lmao.

I'm sure if I came across her in acnh, I'd be friendly. Maybe now it might be Jacob because of his literal trash house and his beady eyes. I try not to hate on any villagers though.


----------



## Hresvelg (Jan 28, 2021)

Controversial but Marina because she wouldn't stop singing all the time!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 29, 2021)

...basically any villager that lives in a dump and or crackhouse....so Jacob and Gaston.


----------



## arikins (Jan 29, 2021)

axel ( he was the only thing keeping me from getting raymond (via campsite method) n i avoided him like the plague. hes the only villager ive ever actually hit with my net :/


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 16, 2021)

rocket. was. SO. annoying.

i remember back when NL first came out and my brother got a copy of the game on the exact same day. i didn’t have my copy yet (i got it like a week later lol) and while i was playing on my brothers town rocket had moved in and oh my god, i couldn’t stand her. her demeanour was just.. ugh. and she was just ew. like the way she talked bothered me so much, i swear the amount of times i reported her to isabelle, hit her with a net, pushed her around, sent her mean letters, and did everything possible to move her out, and she still didn’t leave for god knows how many months. i can’t even remember now cause it was so long ago, but i just remembered the fact that i hated her so much, and i can’t stand her even now which is why i hope she never moves to my island. good riddance.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 16, 2021)

Rocket was my worst one in NH so far and I had Canberra
The worst one in NL right now is Rodney


----------



## Felix Felicis (Mar 5, 2021)

I want to complain about Apple because he really disliked when I had her for a few weeks in one of my previous city. Nothing against the peppy personality generally but matched with her face I just can't. I'm not a big fan of hamster villagers first and I hated her appareance, cute simple, cute little theet, cute eyes, colour... it is cute but not for me. 
Peppy villagers are so happy, so dynamic, smiling all the time, quite arrogant and very excited. Her face plus that was too much for me but I think I repeat myself a bit.

Never again, please. She looks unbearable!


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 7, 2021)

i hate rodney with a passion... i already don't like a lot of the hamsters but his design is just the worst


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 14, 2021)

I really strongly dislike Diana. She looks weirdly washed out (she reminds me of an old baby teething toy my daughter got as a hand me down) and I find the pastely paleness of her to be kind of sickly (give me Judy instead with her decent amount of coloring and her over the top eyes to make her interesting). I don’t even like running into her on dream islands if I can help it. Unfortunately for me, she is very popular, so I see her all over.

on the other hand I think Rodney is one of the cutest smugs, along with graham, of course.

idk, I guess it just goes to show how subjective cuteness is.


----------



## Moonlight. (Mar 23, 2021)

probably chops. when i started new leaf, he moved into my town and i hated his design. i restarted the game a year later and he moved in yet again. then restarted the game even later on and he moved in AGAIN. i refuse to look at him, i don't trust him


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 23, 2021)

ROCKET. Some of the other gorillas are actually nice, but I despise Rocket. She was very annoying and her design bothered me and just, everything about her ticked me off. I was so glad to get her off my island. Once when I was villager hunting I saw her on a nmt island and I ran like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## mooseco (Mar 23, 2021)

I had Mira for a little bit. I don't know why but I just did not like her at all. I couldn't wait for a tent villager to come in so I could get her out of there. Maybe it's her design?
I think I might have ptsd from last year's bunny day...


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 11, 2021)

I think I'll probably have to say that it was Wart Jr. He kept showing up in my New Leaf towns and, since he didn't fit any of my towns' themes, I had to wait for him to leave multiple times. This was many years ago now though, back in the early days, so my feelings of annoyance toward him have subsided. I actually kind of like his unique design now, though I still wouldn't want him as a resident in any of my future games because there are other villagers whose designs I like a lot more who I haven't had the opportunity to meet so far and they obviously get priority.


----------



## Sarah3 (Apr 15, 2021)

Mine is definitely Pietro, I dislike clowns.


----------



## Porxelain (Apr 15, 2021)

Hippeux I think it’s spelt, lol. Everything about him ugh screams middle aged high school history teacher PLEASE NO


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

I hate molly

Shes just a duck. A generic, kids book duck.
I dont see the appeal of her at all.

She has no character to her at all.
No personality.

Just a bland pool of bland.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

Its Dobie....Ugh! I really didn't like him the first time I saw him. So I have a story about this villager. When I was making my island the first time way back in March 2020 he was the 5th villager to move in on my island and the one thing he told me that really made me so mad was "Listen nobody is asking you to decorate the entire island" since then that statement has really bothered me, which is why I ignored his advice and started to make my island however I wanted it to be.

When he asked to move out I was like "oh thank god he's leaving" I never liked his home interior. Seriously who lives in a home where it looks like a small version of a library? So yeah I don't like Dobie at all.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 16, 2021)

Ohhh I have a couple of stories that made 11-year-old me ripe with anger. I loved creating drama with my villagers & taking their lines way out of context, so...

GAYLE. I hate Gayle. I literally wrote a song about how much I hate her (this was when I was a child lmao). Her ugly pink little face fills my heart with rage. In the early days of my first-ever Animal Crossing town, she moved in directly over a garden I was working on. The garden was 3x3, and her house of course was 3x3, and she covered the whole thing with her ugly hovel of a home. My town was mostly empty at the time, yet she moved right in over my cute little garden. Anger.

My second one is Samson. He made some snide remark about my bee stings (“Does your face hurt? ‘Cuz it’s KILLING me!”) and I was like... nope, get out of here. Kicked him out as soon as possible. Lol.

I also despise Rodney, he looks like the kind of person that Chris Hansen would tell to “have a seat.” He was my first camper in NH and I hated his smug little personality. The smugs are my least favorite villagers, and his ugly face didn’t do him any favors.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 16, 2021)

rasher he was a random move in nl and in nh. he didnt do anything except be ugly, out of all the villagers that could’ve moved into the open plot, the system picks HIM?!


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 16, 2021)

In New Leaf it was Rocket, I couldn't stand her.  Then in New Horizons it was the other gorilla villagers.  I just don't like they way they look, they kind of creep me out


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 20, 2021)

Ughhh, I hated Truffles. I had her in one of my towns many years ago, and she was really rude. It took me forever to get her to move out.


----------



## Corvusrene (Apr 20, 2021)

I will never forgive Whitney for destroying my blue roses in new leaf.


----------



## Sarah3 (May 5, 2021)

Mine is definitely Pietro. Sorry, just can't stand clowns!


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 12, 2021)

Honestly, it'd have to be Wart Jr. I don't really see many villagers as "ugly" and personally, I feel like if you bully a villager just by appearance that makes YOU the ugly villager, but when I played CF last summer he was in my town and...ugh I really just did NOT like him very much. He look diseased almost, he kept making Mitzi and Cube upset, and I just didn't like his personality much.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 25, 2021)

Definitely Greta, with her surprise demon eyes. Moving in on flowers, in an awkward position too close to the incline that goes to the beach. Hated her so much in NL.


----------



## skarmoury (May 25, 2021)

Hippeux  He was my first campsite villager so I couldn't reject him lol. I placed his house so far south and on a third tier so I wouldn't see him at all. Eventually when he asked to move out, it was the happiest moment of my life.

Bella is a close second. Her normal face is okay but when she smiles she has that wide mouth and some expressions she also has red eyes. Gave me the creeps especially when she would spot me and start chasing me to teach me an expression or smth.


----------



## Plainbluetees (May 25, 2021)

Murphy squashed my flower garden in New Leaf and I have had internal hate for him ever since.


----------



## CylieDanny (May 31, 2021)

Well, if this is regarding villagers I have had, that I didnt like st all, I'd say Leopold, and that's because he didn't like me 
I love smug villagers, but this guy wouldnt come out of his house, and always sat down when I tried to talk to him, or just get annoyed. I couldn't give him any gifts because he always sat down when I was about to talk to him! 

Heres a surprise, but if this is still who we had villager wise, well that goes to Poppy as well, and that's why she single handled, some how managed to annoy, or upset everyone. This happened in my island before, and I remember talking to a pissy Marshal, everyone. 
I also remember 

Audie talking to me and giving me this hat, and saying how shes *suuper sure Poppy will love it* with this evil smirk. It was honestly really weird, but Poppy did leave, I really wanted to keep her, but she was pissing everyone off I let her go


----------



## mossangel (Jun 1, 2021)

sasha the dog. when me and my sister were young in like 2008 we both shared a city folk world, and i remember sasha favored my sister so much and it made me jealous, so i sent her some bells in the mail to make her like me. i don’t remember what it said but she sent a letter back that was so rude i cried and sent her hate mail for a while.  i also hate resseti because one time i logged on and he was there, he would NOT go away no matter what i did. i was a 8 year old sobbing getting screamed at by this evil mole and i ended up deleting the whole save file bc i just wanted to play and he was traumatizing me. needless to say my older siblings were very mad at me  but yeah that’s why i Hate sasha and resseti. oh i also hate raymond the cat bc when new horizons first came out i had a huge hyperfixation on getting him like i kept buying nmt on ebay and spent hours going to islands to get him and it made me sick of the game so i sold my whole switch-


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2021)

Mine is probably Kidd because he was my forced camper and I generally just resented his existence. I don’t dislike him now, but when a villager gets forced on you and you were hoping for someone else idk he just rubbed me the wrong way. Everything he did annoyed me so much. I tried to do that with my next forced camper when I restarted, but I ended up liking them. I didn’t really like Tad either he just annoyed me. I thought I hated jock villagers until snake came along so I think it was just Tad in general that I disliked.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 1, 2021)

Dobie. I really don't like him. I don't like his home interior and I will never forgive him for telling me this back when I first made my old island last year "Listen nobody is telling you to decorate the entire island"


----------



## smug villager (Jun 3, 2021)

rodney!  he was my forced camper
i also hate kevin and patty. patty got in a fight with bob twice, pashmina and muffy all in the same day and they all asked me to bring her gifts to make it up to her, but low-key i feel like it's probably her fault


----------



## Flicky (Jun 11, 2021)

Violet. In NL, she plonked her house atop my hybrid flowers, and refused to move. I even sent her rude letters and she responded with 'oh thank you darling uwu'. It wasn't helped by the fact that Snooties were my least favourite villager types back then. It took me weeks (and months in TTing) just for her to finally leave.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 29, 2021)

Kind of a hate - love relationship for this one. 
I'm not a big fan of the tigers and I had Leonardo in my New Leaf town. I hated him, wanted him kicked out so badly, but he wouldn't leave.
Eventually I warmed up to him and then the horror began. I don't know how or why, but he bugged out. The millisecond I would go into my house he would knock on the door to come in and he wouldn't leave, no matter what I did. I could show him all the rooms, talk to him, etc. he wouldn't leave. I was never able to enter my house without him being inside, lol. Anyways, I won with a picture of him and my character a Nintendo contest, so that's cool. But I was so happy when he finally wanted to leave. Took me 5 month of trying every single day at least 3 hours of time travelling until he would finally leave.

Funfact: I got him in New Horizons as well and I still like him, but when he wanted to leave, I just let him leave because.. meh, bad memories.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 5, 2021)

I hated Charlise with a vengence in new leaf. I kept whacking her with my net every time I saw her. The amount of times she announced she was leaving, only to backtrack once I happily agreed, was insane. I also hated Rodney, but thankfully he didn't stick around for long. His friendship with Flurry was cute though - they were always in each others houses and I adore Flurry.


----------



## Mayor Tea (Jul 16, 2021)

Graham in NL... just looking at him makes me mad...
His glasses move with his facial expressions, why?? How...
And maybe I don't like the smug personality, but his dialogue makes it worse 

He's told me he'd move out so many times and he always does it just to psych me cause he's still here LOL


----------



## Raven_ (Jul 16, 2021)

Diva. I hate her so much, she is my most hated villager ever


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 16, 2021)

Raven_ said:


> Diva. I hate her so much, she is my most hated villager ever



So sorry to hear that! I like Diva so much that I specifically hunted her down to make her one of my ten permanent residents  But to each their own! I'm sure you have your reasons.

I'm normally quite chill about disliking villagers. If I don't fancy one, I normally would simply wait for them to move out. But oohhh... there certainly have been two or three that I couldn't stand:

*- Jambette:* since the very first moment she moved in, it already started bad. She planted her house right on my FIRST hybrid ever, and I'll never forget that. Following that, she insisted on gifting clothing to everyone else, and it was a nightmare for me to change them back to their original tops. She had a tendency to ping me just when I was entering some building, thus missing whatever it was she wanted to tell me. And the worst of all... even to this date, she is by far the longest not-staying villager that "graced" my town. I was rushing through days and weeks trying to get rid of her, and it took her 8 MONTHS (in-game) to decide she wanted to leave 

*- Kid Cat:* now this was disappointing beyond measure. I love cats, and get this, he even shares my own birthday (1st August)! Truth be told, I don't remember anymore what happened with him, but I remember him being constantly annoying and unnerving.

*- Rocket:* ok, this one I'm going to come out clear and admit that I simply dislike her whole design. Yes, I know it's shallow, but can't help it. I don't even like simians that much in real life, but I remember being somehow fond of Boone. And Hans and Violet as well, so being a gorilla wasn't a deal-breaker. It was just her...


----------



## squidpops (Jul 22, 2021)

Oooh do I have some I absolutely dislike with every fiber of my being lmao

*Frita: *Back in New Leaf, she moved into first my town...on top of my very first ever perfect snowman. Which was in my backyard. DIRECTLY like four spaces behind my house. I hated her immediately. Then she moved into my second town, coming from someone's void. I didn't want a villager moving in at that moment because I was saving a spot for a villager I planned to move in later. But noooo, Frita just had to take that spot. Jerk. And finally, I just dislike the villagers that look like food. Ew. ..Except Tangy, I love Tangy.

*Huck:* My forced campsite move-in on my current new island in NH. He's ugly and that's all the reason I have to dislike him. His stupid little smirk and ugly wart/nose thing. Gross. I want him gone asap.

Every single female kangaroo. Because of their lifeless babies that do nothing but copy the mother's every emotion and that's creepy as hell and I hate it.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 23, 2021)

Hippeaux. He's got an ugly design, and when he moved on to my island in New Leaf I couldn't get him to leave until the Welcome Amiibo update, where I booted him out with one of the amiibo cards that came with my copy of HHD. That hippo frustrates me to no end.

Something similar happened with Frita recently too, but I booted her out three days later with a Sanrio amiibo card. She's kind of an irritating villager because her design just makes me feel queasy.

I'm also generally not fond of sporty villagers, but some of them have cute designs.


----------



## hauntedhead (Jul 23, 2021)

samson. hate his dumb little mouse guts.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 23, 2021)

Paula in New leaf. Only character I truley couldn't stand. I swear she stalked me so much...

I had 3 save files and she would move in every single time and she would always appear in the shopping district...


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 23, 2021)

I greatly dislike Barold. 
Im not sure why, I just find him unnerving. He loves to constantly popup on mystery islands, like he can smell my fear.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I greatly dislike Barold.
> Im not sure why, I just find him unnerving. He loves to constantly popup on mystery islands, like he can smell my fear.


And another thing, I don’t think he should be lazy. He also looks a bit “old” for being a bear cub. I might try to like him if he were smug instead of lazy.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jul 25, 2021)

Flo. She constantly made my favorite villagers angry and was an all around meh move in. I do not miss her in the slightest.


----------



## Alyx (Aug 20, 2021)

When I started New Leaf back in 2013, one of my starting villagers was Opal. Her house was in a terrible place, and I didn't care for the snooty personality type. She wasn't even cute, so I didn't tolerate her being a snob all over my town. It took weeks, but she moved out, and I replaced her with Ankha.


----------



## your local goomy (Sep 1, 2021)

By far, my worst villager was Tammi in New Leaf. For the life of me I couldn't get that stupid monkey to leave. I tried every single cycling method known to man (this was pre-Welcome Amiibo) and she wouldn't LEAVE. At first I thought she was Tammy (the bear cub) and was excited...but then I realized that sisterly villagers can't be starters in NL. I got so frustrated with Tammi refusing to leave that I deleted the town. I absolutely despise her.


----------



## BakaRina (Sep 1, 2021)

Rodney. I couldn’t stand him. His design is bad and I couldn’t stand him when I had to invite him the first time because the game made me to when I played NH a year ago. Took me days to kick him out and was soooo happy when he asked to leave. I just hope I never see him again. That’s all I’ll say about him.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 4, 2021)

Harry. He was an uninvited villager and his beard made me feel sick. I sent him away again after a few days.


----------



## Snek (Sep 6, 2021)

My Worst Top 5

1. *Elise*
The worst villager in my history of playing AC. I'm not a fan of the snooties in NL (Ankha is the only exception) but Elise was the worst. When Elise decided to build her house right on top of my flowers in NL, I knew she had to go. At first I avoided her. I pretended she didn't even exist. But after awhile she kept staying. Other villagers kept pinging me but not Elise. Not the only one I wanted gone. I brought out the arsenal to make her time miserable until she left: toy hammer, pitfall seeds, pushing her around in maze filled with said pitfall seeds, sending her trash in the mail, etc. It was for around 3 three months until she decided to leave. I was so happy when she was gone. 

2. *Boone*
The first of 2 forced villagers that NH gives you. He was with Fuchsia. When Fuchsia left, I thought maybe Boone would want to move next. I was really hoping he would move so I could island hop to find villagers that I would like to invite. Bad RNG cycle made it tough to get Boone. When Boone finally left I was more relieved than happy. 

3. *Cyd* (currently on island)
A forced villager from another players island. I got Cyd, unfortunately and I never wanted him. Another Boone-like scenario, bad RNG has made moving him out difficult. I recently invited Jitters after Julian moved out just so Cyd wouldn't be the newest villager anymore. Hopefully, Cyd will be gone by the end of the week.

4. *Fuchsia*
The second of 2 forced tutorial villagers. I never liked Fuchsia, so I wanted her to leave more than Boone. She left relatively quickly but I still remember how much I disliked her for not moving quickly enough.

5. *Mac*
Back in NL I had many villagers that moved in weird spots. As soon as I figured out the new PC method, getting my desired villager was easier. Mac was a villager who was in my town way before I knew how to do that. He put his house very close to my plaza. At first I didnt mind it, but then I decided I wanted to decorate around it. That was when Mac's house was in the way. If this was NH, there wouldn't be an issue. However, NL made it impossible to move villager houses when I played it so I had to bring out the arsenal.


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 6, 2021)

Rodney Rodney Rodney Rodney Rodney Rodney Rodne-

He's was in my sisters town and we all hate him with passion❤


----------



## SierraMisst (Sep 21, 2021)

So my worst villager is Bam 
I think he’s super cute but he’s a bit of a trouble maker…
Not only did he make a few of my villagers upset, but he was also rude to me! I kinda laughed and it though and liked the attitude because it was so different from all my other villagers  I kept him around


----------

